# Short Video of Greece in 2014



## SeaBreeze (Oct 4, 2014)

Short time-lapse video of Greece...


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

Nice, Sea, Thanks.  Time-lapse sure condenses time, huh ?


----------

